# NC, GASSING SHELTER! Blond Beauty, PTS 10/30!!



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you forward his information to the NC Golden rescues?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No I was so tired I just posted. All the mistakes in spelling are because my sleeping pill was kicking in!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Did you get a chance today to email his info on? He might stand a chance since he looks more golden than lab.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

I just copied Jenna's post and emailed: Neuse River, Golden REt. Rescue of Charlotte and Grateful Goldens.

God, I hope someone can save him.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

_This animal was not slated for the adoption floor by the Animal Control Kennel person upon intake._
Can you e-mail the shelter and see why he was not deemed adoptable? they definitely make mistakes sometimes, but that is information a rescue needs to know. I will not be available tomorrow, but can e-mail them Thursday. I would just prefer someone who will be available tomorrow contact the shelter since his time is up on Friday.
He is near upstate SC so maybe Footills GR rescue could pull him. Anybody have a contact?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

coppers-mom said:


> _This animal was not slated for the adoption floor by the Animal Control Kennel person upon intake._
> Can you e-mail the shelter and see why he was not deemed adoptable? they definitely make mistakes sometimes, but that is information a rescue needs to know. I will not be available tomorrow, but can e-mail them Thursday. I would just prefer someone who will be available tomorrow contact the shelter since his time is up on Friday.
> He is near upstate SC so maybe Footills GR rescue could pull him. Anybody have a contact?


I emailed them to ask. I will post here if I hear back.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Megan emailed me back and said she would check on her tomorrow (she thinks she and I are talking about the same dog, but there was no ID on this post for me to refer to, I did email her the picture). She said (and so did another volunteer who emailed back) that it is usually something minor, and something we would think is silly, such as too skinny, too fat, shy or doesn't walk well on a leash.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Okay, I just got an email from Megan. She and another dog were caught killing chickens and are very shy, that's why they were deemed unadoptable. Has anyone heard back from any rescues?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Fostermom*

Fostermom

No I haven't heard back from any of the rescues.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Um, that wouldn't be a problem in most areas lol only out in the sticks.

I sure hope someone can save this gorgeous baby


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Karen, did you see the email from our group? Hopefully intake will approve her and get her out, but I don't know if they will do it in time.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Heather*

Heather

Yes, I saw the email, but it's not for sure right? They have to approve and as you said get out in time.

I hope they contacted the shelter so they know she has a 'POSSIBLE" RESCUE.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

The person who sent the email is not the intake person, so I don't know. The person who I believe is on intake is the one most likely to bring in the high mixes, which is what she looks to be to me. I won't know until tomorrow when I see her at our fundraiser.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Heather*

Thanks Heather-let us know when you hear.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Fingers crossed for this and the others I posted, some of which have no responses. Poor babies. I wish I could do more.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Did she make it out?


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I'm pretty sure our group didn't pull her, but that shelter is much closer to Charlotte or Foothills, so hopefully one of them got her out.


----------

